# Bliesgau Bike Day



## Holzbock (19. April 2011)

Hallo Biker,

am *05.06.2011* findet der *Bliesgau Bike Day* statt.
Der Start ist von 7.00 bis 10.00 UHR in Bliesransbach auf dem Marktplatz.
Es werden 3 Strecken angeboten
*24km 440Hm*
*43km 620Hm*
*63km 1250Hm*.
Die Strecken verlaufen im gesamten Bliesgau. Bei der Langstrecke sind einige sehr schöne Singeltrails und auch Anstiege zu bewältigen.
Veranstalter ist der RV Edelweiß 1905 Bliesransbach.
Wir freuen und auf euch.


----------



## Cywalker (20. April 2011)

*Fett *im Kalender eingetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adi2307 (20. April 2011)

Laut Veranstaltungskalender des BDR ist die Veranstaltung ABGESAGT.
Man sollte sich vorher Info holen, bevor man hin fährt


----------



## Holzbock (20. April 2011)

adi2307 schrieb:


> Laut Veranstaltungskalender des BDR ist die Veranstaltung ABGESAGT.
> Man sollte sich vorher Info holen, bevor man hin fährt


 
Die Veranstaltung sollte anfangs eine CTF werden. Da aber an diesem Wochenende schon eine CTF im Saarland stattfindet haben wir uns entschieden einen Bliegau Bike Day zu organisieren.
Wir freuen und auf euch!!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. April 2011)

Gibts auch was fürs Rennrad?
Oder nur MTB


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. April 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gibts auch was fürs Rennrad?
> Oder nur MTB



Wer will denn schon RR fahren


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. April 2011)

Holzbock schrieb:


> Da aber an diesem Wochenende schon eine CTF im Saarland stattfindet haben wir uns entschieden einen Bliegau Bike Day zu organisieren.



Welche CTF soll das sein?


----------



## fpm (20. April 2011)

Hirzweiler


----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. April 2011)

ich würd gern RR im Bliesgau fahren....denn MTB im Gau iss kagge


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. April 2011)

fpm schrieb:


> Hirzweiler



Nach meiner Info ist Hirzweiler am 23.06.2011 (Feiertag)

Schön dass sich Euer Termin nicht mit anderen überschneidet. 
Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg...


----------



## fpm (20. April 2011)

05.06.2011 CTF Ochsentour in Hirzweiler

Dieser Termin ist beim BDR angemeldet und auch so im BDR Breitensportkalender nachzulesen.

Leider gibt es nach der SRB Sitzung immer noch Verschiebungen, die dann aber leider nicht alle mitbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (20. April 2011)

fpm schrieb:


> 05.06.2011 CTF Ochsentour in Hirzweiler
> 
> Dieser Termin ist beim BDR angemeldet und auch so im BDR Breitensportkalender nachzulesen.
> 
> Leider gibt es nach der SRB Sitzung immer noch Verschiebungen, die dann aber leider nicht alle mitbekommen.



Oh je, dann stimmt mein Kalender nicht. 
Ich frag zur Sicherheit mal in Hirzweiler nach.


----------



## Holzbock (21. April 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gibts auch was fürs Rennrad?
> Oder nur MTB


 
Ja. Es findet auch eine RTF an gleicher Stelle statt.


----------



## Holzbock (21. April 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich würd gern RR im Bliesgau fahren....denn MTB im Gau iss kagge


 
Ich lade dich mal ein mit mir im Bliesgau (auch Singeltrails) zu fahren.
Bliesgau ist zwar nicht das Betzental, aber auch anspruchsvoll.
Du wirst deine Meinung danach ändern.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. April 2011)

Holzbock schrieb:


> Ich lade dich mal ein mit mir im Bliesgau (auch Singeltrails) zu fahren.
> Bliesgau ist zwar nicht das Betzental, aber auch anspruchsvoll.
> Du wirst deine Meinung danach ändern.



Klar,
 ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub, da lase ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren 

Gruß


----------



## puremalt (21. April 2011)

Da ich am Bliesgau-Day leider nicht da bin, wäre ich auch an einer Privatführung interessiert. Sagt bitte Bescheid.

P.S. wo isn das Betzental?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. April 2011)

puremalt schrieb:


> Da ich am Bliesgau-Day leider nicht da bin, wäre ich auch an einer Privatführung interessiert. Sagt bitte Bescheid.
> 
> Klar mach ich
> 
> P.S. wo isn das Betzental?



Das iss jetzt ned dein Ernst oder  Betzentalstadion das iss da wo der IGB Marathon startet 

P.s kommste am Samstag um 13 Uhr zum Kiel? 

Gruß Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (21. April 2011)

Ah, jetzt ja. 

Samstag: nein.
1. ist mein Dämpfer noch in Wartung
2. Falls der noch rechtzeitig kommt fahr ich Sa in den Pfälzerwald.


----------



## goebelstapler (22. April 2011)

Hi Holzbock,

hätte Interesse am Bliegau Bike Day teilzunehmen, finde aber auf der Seite des RSV Edelweiß leider keine Infos zu der Veranstaltung.

Wo finde ich näheres?
Wo kann ich mich anmelden?

Gruß


----------



## Oberaggi (22. April 2011)

Holzbock schrieb:


> Ich lade dich mal ein mit mir im Bliesgau (auch Singeltrails) zu fahren.
> Bliesgau ist zwar nicht das Betzental, aber auch anspruchsvoll.
> Du wirst deine Meinung danach ändern.



Ich bin schon ein paar mal eingeladen worden und habe meine Meinung danach geändert. 
Man muss sich halt auskennen oder viel Zeit zum erkunden haben. 
Beides tut er, der Holzbock.


----------



## Holzbock (23. April 2011)

goebelstapler schrieb:


> Hi Holzbock,
> 
> hätte Interesse am Bliegau Bike Day teilzunehmen, finde aber auf der Seite des RSV Edelweiß leider keine Infos zu der Veranstaltung.
> 
> ...


 
Die Veranstaltung wird nächste Woche auf dem Homepage präsent sein.
Eine Anmeldung ist nicht nötig (wie bei einer CTF, man fährt hin und meldet sich vor Ort an).


----------



## Valleybrother (4. Mai 2011)

Holzbock schrieb:


> Ich lade dich mal ein mit mir im Bliesgau (auch Singeltrails) zu fahren.
> Bliesgau ist zwar nicht das Betzental, aber auch anspruchsvoll.
> Du wirst deine Meinung danach ändern.



Hallo,
da muss ich doch auch einmal eine Lanze für meinen Freund den Holzbock brechen, der Bliesgau ist viiieeel besser als sein Ruf. Wenn ich an die Trails des Bliesgrenzweges in Sitterswald/Blittersdorf denke, an die 'Pädcher' oberhalb von Wolfersheim, und viele andere mehr, dann kann ich nur sagen, wer aus der Region ist , und die nicht kennt hat echt was verpasst.

Also antreten, ist doch toll wenn sich in der Region was tut.
Ich freu' mich 
Grüße , der Peter

P.S. vom Trainingsefekt möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen, wer jemals den Anstieg zum Keltenhügel in Wolfersheim hoch ist, oder den durch die Orchideenwiese zwischen Reinheim und Gersheim, oder am Haus Lochfeld in Wittersheim hochgekurbelt ist, der kann über den UHU Brunnen nur noch müde lächeln


----------



## Rindsnawel (19. Mai 2011)

goebelstapler schrieb:


> Hi Holzbock,
> 
> hätte Interesse am Bliegau Bike Day teilzunehmen, finde aber auf der Seite des RSV Edelweiß leider keine Infos zu der Veranstaltung.
> 
> ...



Hallo goebelstapler,

hab gesehen, dass nun sehr detaillierte Infos auf der Homepage des RV Edelweiß zu finden sind.

www.rv-edelweiss-bliesransbach.de

Grüsse


----------



## goebelstapler (20. Mai 2011)

Hey, danke für die Info!

Gruß


----------



## Schlammspritzer (4. Juni 2011)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ein paar mal eingeladen worden und habe meine Meinung danach geändert.



Dito.. 



Oberaggi schrieb:


> Man muss sich halt auskennen oder viel Zeit zum erkunden haben.
> Beides tut er, der Holzbock.



Ja, und wenn andere Vatertag feiern fährt er die Strecke nochmal ab und räumt die Trails frei....

Währ doch schade wenn die Arbeit nicht belohnt würde.......


----------



## medicus41 (5. Juni 2011)

Moin,

leider hat der gestrige Regen die schönen Markierungen weggespült so das eine "geführte Tour" gemacht wurde.
An dieser Stelle ein Dankeschön an den "Holzbock" für die nett zusammengestellte Runde.


----------

